# Need LED equivalent of #1133 Bulb



## rsb28 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello,
I'm not sure where to post this but I am looking for a LED replacement for a #1133 bulb. Willing to fab something myself if I can source the parts. Specs of the bulb are 6V, 3.9A, 24.2 Watt, BA15s single contact base, 32 cp, 402 lumens. I would like to find/build something in the 600 lumens range with tower configuration so it's omni directional. Thanks for any help.

Ron


----------



## Yoda4561 (Sep 21, 2009)

Any cree MCE, SSC-P7, or the SST LEDs should fit the bill. I recommend you look into neutral and warm tint LEDs, in my opinion these are better than the blue-white of most LEDs, as well as less yellow than any incan light. Use an appropriate 6v driver and take care with the heatsink (you'll need to use the flashlight body to conduct heat away from the LED and dissapate to the outside air). Sorry I can't help with specific parts for the driver.


----------



## nein166 (Sep 22, 2009)

As for replacement there is no High Power drop in. Incand. hosts are made to withstand and insulate the user from heat but Led hosts need to be able to conduct heat to the outside of the body. Much less heat but enough to warm the hand.

I have built a Warm White MC-E J-bin 6A in a Mag 2C. It is close to 500lm and not blue-white at all. I had to cut out the bulb tower to make room for the driver and a heatsink fills the neck of the body.
These guides may help explain what needs to be done to build out a High power LED. Also some of the parts available.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/85713
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/25106
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/189336
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192418

It sounds like you want to build a lantern though. Answer these questions and give us any other details that apply to your application.

What is your power supply?
What is the form factor of your host?

Ideas I've had for omni-directional leds include a ping-pong ball glued on top of the LED. Just drill a hole in the ping-pong and hot glue it on there.


----------



## nein166 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh I forgot the Fatman Driver from TaskLED.com will drive the MC-E if it is wired 2 Series 2 Parrallel off a 6v Battery.

MC-E wired 2s2p
......./-1-3-\.......
*+* -<..........>- *-*
.......\-2-4-/.......


----------



## rsb28 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for your responses. I guess I should elaborate on the intended purpose of my bulb replacement. This will be for an antique automobile headlight. The bulb base is mounted in an 8" silver plated reflector which is mounted to an even larger bucket so heat dissipation should not be a problem if the heat can be dissipated through the bulb base or external driver mounted to the inside of the bucket. I am just looking for improved night time drivability without blinding oncoming cars with harsh or unusual color temperatures. I am hoping to keep the original BA15s socket for originality but would be willing to hide external driving components elsewhere.

I appreciate your responses. I have some serious reading to do this evening to catch up with you all.

Best Regards,
Ron


----------



## rsb28 (Sep 27, 2009)

nein166 said:


> It sounds like you want to build a lantern though. Answer these questions and give us any other details that apply to your application.
> 
> What is your power supply?
> What is the form factor of your host?



The power supply is 6-volts DC, 4A.
Form factor would be any omni-directional configuration that is similar in size to the #1133 bulb utilizing a BA15s base for power and heat dissipation.

Thanks,
Ron


----------

